# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Bertil Fox pics?

## testprop

hey big kev can you post some bertil Fox pics?

thanks!

----------


## bigkev

bumped the bertil thread for you bro, but i will dig up some more

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## ibiza69

.

----------


## testprop

thanks bro

I love the second one! great symmetry and mass

----------


## dane26

isn't he guy that just got convicted of murder on one of the islands?

----------


## vector

Yes he killed two women, his (ex?)-girlfriend and her mom and was sentenced to death penalty.

----------


## testprop

yes, unfortunately
he was a great bodybuilder tho

his attorney tried to make the steroids responsible for his "rage", but it didnt work

----------


## LI Ape

a favorite of mine

----------


## dane26

great physqiue....that's too bad about him, though

----------


## GhostFace

Has he been executed/hung for the murder yet? Or is he just in the prison?

----------


## testprop

hes in prison

----------


## mando

fox wus massive !!......i remember someone told me he trained 6 on / 1off - chest , legs - delts ,tri - back ,bi then repeat .....does anyone know how he trained for sure???

----------


## mando

foxy (in his prime) looked jus as good as the great lee haney !!

----------


## THA NEXT CORMIER

i like his (physique) but i don't like what he did!

----------


## elite01

recently read an article on sports illustrated abt him rotting in jail. guys totally withered and become small. almost unrecognizable from his bb days.

----------


## The French Curler

Bertil was known to be one of the most massive bodybuilder, yet he was able to maintain symmetry. Incredible. But why the hell did he kill those women?? must have been one crazy mother

----------


## Stormrider

Bertil blammed that the use of steroids (aka roid rage ) made him commit the murders but the jury didn't bite on it.

----------


## huge0503

Hey everyone,new to the board! I love it so far! Does anyone have any pics of BErtil Fox now??? Someone earlier said he's wasted away to nothing? Be great to see him today??

----------


## Shredz

Don't quote me on this..but I read it somewhere saying that they reduced him Fox from the death penalty to life in prision. Like I said don't know how this actually came down or even if it is 100% true but just thought I would let you know what is floating around some of the other boards.

----------


## malahat

I think seeing Bertil as he is now would be very depressing, so here he is as of 1977

----------


## malahat

again 1977. Sorry, that's someone behind him, not evidence of thalidomide.

----------


## malahat

and a group shot - between Serge Nubret and Tony Emmott

----------


## malahat

and a side triceps shot to finish with,

----------


## testprop

dammit! his arms were huge back in the days

----------


## mando

he should have won mr o from haney , who had weak arms...

----------


## huge0503

Bertil was great, and carried a great physique, but Haney had a better overall package! He had great symmetry, everything was well prportioned with the rest of his body! Bertil wasn't AS proportioned.

----------


## D.L.

At a time I almost wanted to kill my exgirlfriend and her mother too... just a damn stupid thing to really do it...

----------

